# Billing For Supplies



## JOEYC123 (Jul 1, 2008)

WE RENT BLOCKS OF TIME AT THE LOCAL HEART INSTITUTE WHERE OUR VASCULAR DOCS WILL BE DOING ANGIO'S , STENTS ETC.. 
SINCE WE WILL BE BILLING THESE OUT GLOBALLY, IS THERE ANY WAY TO ALSO BILL FOR ANY  OF THE SUPPLIES, STENTS, CATHETERS ETC THAT ARE BEING USED?
I AM UNDER THE IMPRESSION THAT ALL ANCILLARY COSTS ARE INCLUDED IN THE GLOBAL FEE THEREFORE NO ADDITIONAL REIMBURSEMENT IS TO BE EXPECTED, BUT OUR DOCS SEEM TO HAVE DIFFERENT INFORMATION  
CAN ANYONE CONFIRM THE ABOVE FOR ME AS MY DOC IS RELENTLESS ABOUT THE $$$, AS ALL DOCS ARE NOW I AM SURE.
THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR TIME


----------



## mbort (Jul 7, 2008)

are your docs providing the supplies or is the heart institute?  Who is billing the facility fee?


----------



## JOEYC123 (Jul 10, 2008)

mbort said:


> are your docs providing the supplies or is the heart institute?  Who is billing the facility fee?



Thanks for the reply mbort,,, we are billing globally so facility does not come into play here. We purchase the supplies used for our cases.


----------

